# Aanhin pa ang kagwapuhan ng isang lalaki?



## rufusanderson

Hello, I am wondering if anyone can please translate these into English. Thanks a lot.

"Aanhin pa ang kagwapuhan ng isang lalaki? Kung hindi naman ako ang girlfriend."

and 

"Ang pinakamahirap na parte ng paglayo sa isang taong hindi ka kayang mahalin ay ang pakshet na katotohanang hindi ka nya habulin."


----------



## Cracker Jack

What's the use of being handsome/manly beauty (if there's such a thing)?  If I am not the girlfriend.

The toughest part in the departure of someone who can't learn to love you is the _____ truth that he won't run after you.

I don't know what pakshet is.


----------



## walterhartmann

That word is vulgar. It comes from the english curse word/s. Just change the letter "e" into "i". How do I explain the first syllable? Let's say the Filipinos sometimes (or most of the time) pronounce the "f" as a "p" and the "u" (in _but_) as "a". Got the word? It's filipinized (if there is such a term lol). I actually didn't know it existed until I heard one of my classmates in high school say it.


----------



## Cracker Jack

OK. Now I get it. Pakshet is a bastardization of the cuss word f**king sh*t.


----------

